# Old School Sony XEC-1000 Sound Quality Electronic Crossover Equalizer EQ JAPAN!



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My crossover/eq for sale 

Old School Sony XEC 1000 Sound Quality Electronic Crossover Equalizer EQ Japan | eBay


----------

